# Poll: How many months post-partum before AF's return?



## htovjm (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm just wondering what to expect in my case and was hoping you ladies would take a second to answer my poll. Thank you!

Also, could you mention what changes occurred in breastfeeding that seemed to bring on menstruation?

(duplicate posted in Breastfeeding forum)


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't remember any changes to breastfeeding coinciding with my cycles returning. I was completely surprised because DD was still nursing so much!


----------



## MGBoutique (Jun 29, 2005)

AF returned for me at 9 months for all 3 of my children. I didn't have any major changes, they all nursed a lot day and night, but I guess they were eating enough food to reduce their intake from me.


----------



## CA Country Girl (Aug 13, 2011)

I only got 3 months with DD1, despite her nursing all the time. I was disappointed; I had hoped for much longer. DD2 is 2 weeks old. We will see if I get any longer this time. I am not holding my breath.


----------



## mrs.t (May 10, 2010)

My PP AF returned at 5 months, and my DS was nursing round the clock, bedsharing, and no solids. I was really surprised it came back so quickly! It was extremely irregular for many months, though...probably didn't get regular until he was maybe a year old.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

8 weeks, 8 weeks, 5 weeks. guess im just not one of those lucky women that can EBF and not get their period


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

voted for my 5th which was 15mo, oldest was only 6mo...have gone longer after each time but I'm not tandeming this time so we'll see.


----------



## loveandgarbage (Feb 5, 2008)

15 months the first time, 13 months the second. EBF'd both, co-slept, no solids, etc. We conceived DS2 on the day I decided (and told DH) that I was probably not going to get my cycle until DS1 weaned so we didn't have to be so worried about birth control, but it turned out I had ovulated . Though I know women (like some PPs) that got AF back only after a couple of months despite nursing round-the-clock.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

14 months with my 1st. I'm 18 months pp with my second and still no AF. I'm tandeming. I'm also pretty close to ecologically breastfeeding. Here's some good info for you.

http://kellymom.com/bf/normal/fertility/


----------



## htovjm (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your responses! This is helping me get a general idea of what to expect.

degagerw: that link is very helpful. While I had heard of LAM, I hadn't heard of ecological breastfeeding. Thank you!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

12 months with my first, but I quit BFing at 9.5 months. 15 months with my second - BF until 17.5 months. 13 months with my 3rd(most recent) and she weaned herself the same month - flat out refused it for 2-3 days, so I gave up.


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

I returned to work when DS was 13 months, so he went from nursing during the day to going the stretch between 7:30am or so until I got home from work at 6pm (or sometimes until bedtime at 8pm) without nursing. The stretch of time was what I needed. PPAF returned about 1.5 months after I returned to work, so about 14.5 mos PP.


----------



## Mama2Dane (Aug 24, 2007)

I got my period back within a few weeks.









I had to return to work WAY too soon after DS was born, and pumping just isn't the same as breastfeeding.


----------



## happyblessedmama (Sep 6, 2003)

Fertility returned at
10 mos post #1
11 mos post #2
13 mos post #3
9 months (following a hospitalization for me, we kept nursing but my cycles were there
5 months after baby 5
5 months after baby 6
Not yet after baby 7, who is 9 months


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

4-6 weeks for me I think, I didn't get a break except during pregnancy.. I was surprised, as I had read that breastfeeding would delay it. I exclusively breastfed for 6 months too, and he was a little porker (10 lbs) and nursed on demand a LOT around the clock!


----------



## bookwise (Jan 14, 2011)

14 months and one day exactly! she was still nursing constantly, including at night, so i was surprised but glad to get my period back.


----------



## Nonie's mom (Sep 26, 2006)

6 weeks with dd1 and dd2. My son, however is 10 months and no sign yet. Figures because we wanted another right away. I was random nursing dd2 and D's for 9 of his 10 months though. That apparently made a huge difference.


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

17 months with DS - still nursing all day and night (but perhaps eating a few more solids, with just no real change in nursing).


----------



## Destiny33 (Jan 14, 2013)

I nursed and was producing excessive amounts of milk so I was pupming constantly aswell. when it was time to leave the hospital after my DD was born, i needed a COOLER to store the milk in to transport it all home... yet mine came back right away, which sucked for me. i guess its just different for all women. you never really know what to expect


----------



## escher (May 3, 2004)

That's exactly what happened to me too! I was surprised, since I expected it to wait until we started solids or night weaned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrs.t*
> 
> My PP AF returned at 5 months, and my DS was nursing round the clock, bedsharing, and no solids.


----------



## miso happy (Jan 4, 2013)

AF returned at 17 months with DD and 16 months with DS. They both had been STTN for a long time and neither comfort nursed (possibly due to my oversupply- trying to suck on a fire hose wouldn't seem very comforting).


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

For me...each time I have been nursing around the clock (we co-sleep)...

10.5 months the first time

7 months the second time (tandem nursing)

3(!!) months the 3rd time (TRIandem nursing), though anovulatory until 10 months.


----------

